# Greek Orthodox Chapel



## The Barbarian (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## davidharmier60 (Sep 24, 2017)

Beautiful!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Rick50 (Sep 24, 2017)

As usual, I like it. Very difficult scene.


----------



## OldManJim (Dec 19, 2017)

Very nicely done!


----------

